
Btrfs is supported by ReactOS from now - jeditobe
https://jira.reactos.org/browse/CORE-10892
======
jeditobe
[https://code.reactos.org/changelog/reactos?cs=70955](https://code.reactos.org/changelog/reactos?cs=70955)
\- committed

